# JBL MS-8 audio sound processor



## mannyahles

Up for sell is the JBL MS-8 audio processor. I used it for a week and I have decided to purchase an Alpine processor since I am using an Alpine INA-w910 DVd player and 2 sets of Alpine SPX-17Pro comps.

I am willing to trade up or down for the Alpine so let me know what you have. I may wait until the PXA-H800 comes out.

$449 with free shipping using PayPal to the lower 48 States (no overseas shipping)

Thx!


----------



## azngotskills

you posted this in the eBay section, did you post it on eBay as well?


----------



## Salami

A link to your auction would be really helpful if you want to see any traffic from here.


----------



## mannyahles

Here is a link to my Ebay listing. Make me a reasonable offer!

MS-8 JBL DIGITAL SOUND 7.1 CH SURROUND PROCESSOR MS8 | eBay


----------



## mannyahles

I received an offer to buy my MS-8 but the buyer is from Azerbaijan Republic
so I am a bit hesitant to sell to him. I looked at his Ebay feedback and it is 100% and he has a total of 22 items purchased.

I guess if he will pay for the shipping and uses PayPal I should be safe.

Anyone have any bad dealings with Azerbaijan Republic?

Thx,
Manny


----------



## 12voltguy

mannyahles said:


> I received an offer to buy my MS-8 but the buyer is from Azerbaijan Republic
> so I am a bit hesitant to sell to him. I looked at his Ebay feedback and it is 100% and he has a total of 22 items purchased.
> 
> I guess if he will pay for the shipping and uses PayPal I should be safe.
> 
> Anyone have any bad dealings with Azerbaijan Republic?
> 
> Thx,
> Manny


I see you sold it, just to let you know
paypal does not cover any transactions outside USA
they will not guarantee outside USA


----------



## mannyahles

The item was sold thru Ebay from someone in Cali. So I guess I don't have to worry about it anymore!


----------



## 12voltguy

mannyahles said:


> The item was sold thru Ebay from someone in Cali. So I guess I don't have to worry about it anymore!


----------



## file audio

I wanted that jbl ms


----------



## OgreDave

zombie thread


----------



## ankit1986

Wow. Why do people buy things for more than what they are worth? This is easily available on Amazon brand new for $409 including shipping.


----------



## ggusta

ankit1986 said:


> Wow. Why do people buy things for more than what they are worth? This is easily available on Amazon brand new for $409 including shipping.


They do.


----------



## mmiller

You guys realize this thread is 4 years old, right??


----------

